# Official Minnesota @ Houston GAME THREAD. 11/11. 7:30 CST.



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*vs.*









*Houston Rockets vs. Minnesota Timberwolves
November 11, 2004
7:30pm CST, FSN*

*Probable Starters*





































Yao Ming/Maurice Taylor/Jim Jackson/Bostjan Nachbar/Charlie Ward 





































Michael Olowokandi/Kevin Garnett/Latrell Sprewell/Wally Szczerbiak/Sam Cassell 



> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> This could present a very interesting situation. Yao may finally have to single handedly carry the Rockets THROUGHOUT the entire game. JVG could be forced to throw the ball down to Yao on each posession and ask him to hoist up around 25 shots! We will see how far Yao has really come along, how tough and aggressive he can be without a 2nd option.
> 
> Unfortunately, with McGrady out, I don't see why the TWolves wouldn't double Yao every time he touches the ball. Hopefully Howard or Taylor can step it up and spread the floor.


Unless we can put the breaks on Garnett, things could get ugly.

Timberwolves 96
Rockets 88


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Even if every PF on our roster ganged up to guard KG he'd still put up 30pts and 15rebs... I'd actually contemplate putting Yao on KG. Yao's length will affect his fadaways shots, and KG's not known break down his defenders on the dribble anyway. I'd also play Weatherspoon a little more for some rebounding help...

T'Wolves will probably win, but Yao is definately the X-factor that can turn the tides around.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

(I'll be at this one...section 113)

TimberWolves 100
Rockets 92


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Timberwolves 95
Rockets 82

KG is going to kill us.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

End of the first. We're down 36-25. Too many turnovers.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

what?Yao 5 pts,2rebs so far.and Timberwolves leads by 11 pts?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Nachbar, Ward, JJ and Mo are all playing well. Nice to see them step up.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

:|


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Boki was playing very well tonite. :greatjob:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

It's amazing how focused the Rockets are on moving the ball around without McGrady on the floor. 14 assists already and they only average 17 a game. As Hakeem said, the role players are stepping it up... but we really need to see Yao put up some more shots if we are going to win this game.

Yao's shots are bouncing out and he is having trouble getting good positioning in the post. I hope the Rockets start out the 3rd by sending down the ball to him every time.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

sign Boki to a multi-year extension NOW! shame on management for not picking up his 2mil option....

Yao hasn't been getting too many touches, and has been missing shots. I think that's the way JVG plays him though, let him go easy in the 1st half and let him go loose in the 2nd.

Go Rockets!!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> Yao hasn't been getting too many touches, and has been missing shots.


no worry,he is just saving his energy for the explosion in the 4th quarter. 

and KG just had 6 pts so far too.

i can't watch the game again,F!But luckily i can watch saturday's game with lakers. how can I miss T-Mac VS Kobe :grinning:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

what's wrong with Yao's Free Throws?:dead:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao has been fouled on the last 5 posessions! The Rockets also look like they have developed some offensive sets to get Yao the ball. They are swinging the ball around the perimeter, Howard or Taylor sets a pick in the low post, and this allows Yao to position himself in front of his defender. Great team basketball from the Rockets.


Rockets 72
Wolves 71


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

wow,Yao Ming dunked in KG's face,and a foul!

but he missed the free throw.:grinning:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

94-91,8 seconds left.:upset:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> 94-91,8 seconds left.:upset:


We didn't even get a last shot off, terrible call by the ref.

Yao and KG played amazing down the stretch, both of them hitting tough shots and creating for teammates. I'm happy that the Rockets put up a fight and our role players stepped up. Hopefully I'll be at the Toyota Center for our next game against the Lakers.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> 
> 
> We didn't even get a last shot off, terrible call by the ref.
> ...


yeah,i am still glad even though we lost,cuz rockets guys almost made it without T-MAC.

looks u have every game of rockets on TV,envy u.:grinning:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

shoot the ref that made the offensive foul call with 8 secs left, that really ruined my day... 

Going down the stretch I really thought we'd win this one, but KG ain't the reigning MVP for nuttin. Glad to see Yao doing his thing down low.

Juwan Howard played only 15mins in a game that we needed scoring... really tells you about how worthless he is right now as a player.

Mo Taylor was great, and Ward is an overrated 3pt shooter.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Mo Taylor was great,


Those 100 3-pointers Van Gundy makes him shoot in practice are really paying off, he was 2-2 today.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

And Nachbar was 3-4.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

btw any thoughts on Eddie Griffin? Man if we had not traded for him or if he actually lived out his potential we'd definately be a contender by now...

On a person's standpoint I'm glad he's found his way out of drugs (for now) and back into the league. On a fan's standpoint I am still pissed at his lack of professionalism while he was in Houston...


----------

